# first sgmented turning



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2012)

This is made entirely of scrap wood, walnut, ash, maple, and a piece of purple heart that a friend gave me for the finial. Finish is wipe on oil poly. Oh and there is a major mistake in it, can you see it.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow. That is awesome. First try my @$$. That's too perfect to be a first try. Very nice work indeed.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Wow. That is awesome. First try my @$$. That's too perfect to be a first try. Very nice work indeed.



Funny! I swear it was the first one and just an experiment. The lid is scraps from a cutting board I made, just glued it up and spun it.


----------

